# Best way to clean out secondhand cage?



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

I always tend to go for bargains, so I bought a used cage and a used pat carrier recently for my hedgehog, who I will be picking up on Monday.
They are still in great condition, with no broken or questionable pieces. The thing is, I don't know who used them last, and though they look relatively clean, you definitely can't be too careful. My dad is saying to Lysol/bleach the **** out of the things, but I'm worried that doing so is going to hurt my hedgehog. 
What's the best way to clean a cage and pet carrier that will completely sterilize them, but won't harm my hedgie?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Scrub it down with soap, then bleach the whole thing 

Then just leave it. Bleach pretty much disappears after about 24 hours or so. So even if you just leave it for a few days after the bleaching, you'll be in the clear.


----------



## LizLowe (Jun 20, 2012)

Or if you are worried about bleach you can use half and half (water and bleach)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

LizLowe said:


> Or if you are worried about bleach you can use half and half (water and bleach)


Bleach is actually supposed to be diluted no more than 3/4ths of a cup or so per gallon of water, using full or even half strength bleach would be VERY strong. Make sure to follow the directions on your container of bleach.


----------



## LizLowe (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry LG you are right, I thought of that after I posted it, but should they use all bleach to clean this cage? Or should they use a bleach/water mixture?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Whenever people refer to "bleaching" they usually mean rinse it in a bleach water dilution.


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! I'll probably wash it out with soap and water first, then give it a wipe down with diluted bleach.


----------

